# Thermaltake Core P5 Case Mod



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 22, 2017)

Core P5 case is one of the most popular case globally in Liquid Cooling and Open frame type case lovers.

Being one of them I also like this Core P5 case, due to its special 90 degree GPU mounting capability.
 But dual graphics cards setup was difficult and especially I don’t like the graphics card bending and hanging by the PCI-e slot on the motherboard.

So I planned to change the case orientation and here it is

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/001.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/018.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/019.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/045.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/046.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/047.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/048.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/049.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/050.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/051.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/052.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/053.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/054.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/055.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Modding/Core-P5-Mod/056.jpg


----------



## billubakra (Jul 21, 2017)

Sir,
What do you do for a living?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jul 22, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Sir,
> What do you do for a living?


I am a Software Developer.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 22, 2017)

I guess you aren't married otherwise spending a bomb on Computer Components is bound to make your missus angry!! hehe Either that or you work in big 10 companies. What is the cost of the liquid cooler and which model?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jul 22, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> I guess you aren't married otherwise spending a bomb on Computer Components is bound to make your missus angry!! hehe Either that or you work in big 10 companies. What is the cost of the liquid cooler and which model?



 You are wrong on both points.
I am married and father of a 11 yrs old and I work for a big company.. but not even close to top 1000 companies..sad.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 22, 2017)

You just used 'big' so its gotta be in top 100.  Anyways what is the cost of the liquid cooler and which model?


----------

